# AISC 13th Edition



## McEngr (Feb 13, 2007)

When's it going to start being adopted by jurisdictions? Has anyone heard anything yet? I'm concerned that it will be the reference code for IBC 2006 therefore necessitating a complete understanding of it by say 2008!!!

Anyone heard anything? I was told just recently that some jurisdictions are adopting IBC 2006 this year!

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 13, 2007)

McEngr,

2006 IBC is already inforced in Georgia and Louisiana. Many other states will have 2006 IBC adopted by the end of this year.

My company has their hands on a few copies and to be honest the biggest change is in single angles. I've actually already have done a 2006 IBC job already and it's not all that bad.

It still sucks that RISA 6.0 won't code check with the new steel code yet though. I guess RISA 6.5 will.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 13, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> 2006 IBC is already inforced in Georgia and Louisiana. Many other states will have 2006 IBC adopted by the end of this year.
> 
> My company has their hands on a few copies and to be honest the biggest change is in single angles. I've actually already have done a 2006 IBC job already and it's not all that bad.
> ...


Kevo,

Thanks! I've looked on the iccsafe.org website and it shows states like Pennsylvania already adopting it. I guess my next question is whether it references the new code. As it stands from your post, my guess is that it does, indeed, reference the 13th edition.

Thanks!

McEngr


----------



## McEngr (Feb 13, 2007)

BTW, I love risa. It's my most familiar and easiest software program of my knowledge! I love how you can look at each individual member and see the moment, shear, and deflected shape. The one thing that I recall from RISA (my current employer doesn't want to cough the bill to purchase it) is that the calculation package is pretty basic and doesn't go into great lengths to make it nice looking for the building department.

Have they changed this with their new updates? I think the last version I used was 5.0 or something.

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 14, 2007)

McEngr,

Wow, PA is already under 2006 IBC? I guess that things are moving quicker in the northeast than I have expected.

As for the ref's for 2006 IBC, they are as follows: AISC 13th, 2005 AISC seismic provisions, 2005 NDS, ACI 318-05, ACI 530-05/531.1-05, ASCE 7-05 and Aluminum Design Manual 2000 (Quite surprising because there is a 2004 version). I'm not quite sure what is ref'ed for stainless steel and cold formed steel though.

As for RISA, I've been told by the good people at RISA that version 6.5 will be out in 2 months and that it will be 2006 IBC complient. So, we should have all of the new design standards included.

BTW: RISA does rock!!


----------

